# Nicodemus doing what he does best!



## Handgunner (May 6, 2008)

Nick came over to spend a day or two with me and we decided to do some flint-knapping.

I had a piece of green glass about the size of a cantaloupe.  I guess it was green glass, we're not sure.  Anyhow, I wanted Nick to make a point out of it for me, since I don't trust myself with it yet.. 

Here is what he did.. After getting the flake off, it took him probably no more than 10 minutes to pressure flake, notch and finish the point.

Amazing!

The first picture is of the rock, with the point laying where the  flake was taken from.  The next two pictures are of Nick holding the finished product, and then a good clear picture of it back lit by the sun...


----------



## bam_bam (May 6, 2008)

Nice, bet yall had some kinda fun


----------



## dawg2 (May 6, 2008)

That looks great!  Takes some talent right there.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (May 6, 2008)

Freakin Sweet! I wish I had skills like that!


----------



## Bruz (May 6, 2008)

Looks great as usual. You can't hide talent

Do you have any idea where that "glass" came from?

Robert


----------



## Queegua (May 6, 2008)

Great Job Nic !... awesome pics as well!


----------



## Handgunner (May 6, 2008)

Bruz said:


> Looks great as usual. You can't hide talent
> 
> Do you have any idea where that "glass" came from?
> 
> Robert


No I don't to be honest with ya.  It's told that my uncle Doyle found it in a cave, but we're not sure.

It's odd in a way, that one one side it has crystal-like stuff on it...


----------



## FX Jenkins (May 6, 2008)

purdy......the arrowhead..not Nic..


----------



## Handgunner (May 6, 2008)

FX Jenkins said:


> purdy......the arrowhead..not Nic..


 

I would have taken more pictures... but...


----------



## Bruz (May 6, 2008)

Handgunner said:


> No I don't to be honest with ya.  It's told that my uncle Doyle found it in a cave, but we're not sure.
> 
> It's odd in a way, that one one side it has crystal-like stuff on it...



Delton,

It looks like Sea Glass to me but it's BIG for that. The color is almost identical to old Coca Cola glass.

Robert


----------



## Jake Allen (May 6, 2008)

Nice job Nic. You are a talented fellar for sure!
j


----------



## coolbreezeroho (May 6, 2008)

Where's mine at.........?   Beautiful work !!!


----------



## Gadget (May 6, 2008)

nice work nic


----------



## Nugefan (May 6, 2008)

FX Jenkins said:


> purdy......the arrowhead..not Nic..




   ....

purty rock into point .....


----------



## Nicodemus (May 6, 2008)

FX Jenkins said:


> purdy......the arrowhead..not Nic..



 Thanks, I think!!


----------



## miller (May 7, 2008)

Whatever it is, it looks like the flakes might be sharp! 

Nice knapping nic.


----------



## Handgunner (May 7, 2008)

Bruz said:


> Delton,
> 
> It looks like Sea Glass to me but it's BIG for that. The color is almost identical to old Coca Cola glass.
> 
> Robert


It's really green... almost emerald green in the whole stone...

What exactly is "Sea Glass"?  I can't say I've heard of it...


----------



## marknga (May 7, 2008)

Kryptonite


Seriously that is a really pretty point.


----------



## schleylures (May 7, 2008)

looks reallyyyyyyyyyyy nice


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (May 7, 2008)

That is a sweet looking point. I would have loved to have been there to have seen Nic do that. I did not get to see him Napping at the get together. Beautiful work that Man can do. Tim


----------



## Nicodemus (May 8, 2008)

If that stuff is Kryptonite, I`d love to have a couple of tons of it!


----------



## schleylures (May 8, 2008)

i bet i could break one into three or four pieces


----------



## Fireaway (May 14, 2008)

Seeing that makes me want to learn how to knap points


----------



## SGADawg (May 14, 2008)

Brilliant green, crystal stuff on one side, found in a cave...

It's an emerald, probably worth several million bucks being that big and perfect.











Wait, Nic flaked some off one side.  That does it, worthless now.

Beautiful point.  Lot's of talent on display there for sure.


----------



## deerstand (May 30, 2008)

those are some purty unique knapping tools there.   a saw, a torch, and some mineral spirits   LOL


----------



## deerstand (May 30, 2008)

when i go to Cherokee . i go thru some towns that have tons of colored glass chunks at stands on the side of the road. every color imaginable. usually close to gold-gem panning stands


----------



## schleylures (May 31, 2008)

Ha guy's I am wondering what else went on? Deerstand brought to my attention the torch,meat saws, aceton, 
 Come on guys show all the pictures not just that pretty head.


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (May 31, 2008)

i got one that's close. except mine is dark brown hand made from an i.b.c. rootbeer bottle. thanks to the one and only nugefan.thanks again my brother


----------



## Public Land Prowler (May 31, 2008)

Very nice!How did he get the chunk out of it?


----------



## deerbuster (Jun 13, 2008)

Nice work Nic!!


----------



## Handgunner (Jun 14, 2008)

Public Land Prowler said:


> Very nice!How did he get the chunk out of it?


He took a hammer stone and spalled it just like you would obsidian.




			
				deerstand said:
			
		

> those are some purty unique knapping tools there. a saw, a torch, and some mineral spirits LOL






			
				schleylures said:
			
		

> Ha guy's I am wondering what else went on? Deerstand brought to my attention the torch,meat saws, aceton,
> Come on guys show all the pictures not just that pretty head


.



We found that heating up that glass first did two things... made it harder to hold, but easier to break!


----------



## redneckcamo (Jun 14, 2008)

awsome work Nic !


----------



## Greg Tench (Jun 14, 2008)

Nic, Thats incredible! Great job.


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Jun 15, 2008)

Why would anyone doubt Nic. with a rock...
After all the man was born 200 years too late...


----------



## 12gamag (Jun 15, 2008)

man-sure wish I new how to make arrow heads like that!!!


----------



## BubbaD (Jun 16, 2008)

Man oh Man! That Cool right there dude!


----------



## Handgunner (Jun 16, 2008)

He's amazing to watch and learn from and I'm proud to have that point in my collection now.


----------



## Georgiareb (Jun 21, 2008)

looks good i wish i could do that


----------



## Handgunner (Mar 27, 2009)

bump!


----------



## Arrow3 (Mar 27, 2009)

Looks like I missed this thread the first time around.....Thats a good looking point!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 27, 2009)

You just take care of that chunk of green glass...and them turkeys...


----------



## Handgunner (Mar 27, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> You just take care of that chunk of green glass...and them turkeys...


Can't promise a thing on the turkeys, you brought bad juju last time... they might remember ya! 

But the rock, it's sitting right where it was last time you were here.


----------



## dpoole (Mar 27, 2009)

not bad for someone that runs around with a sock on his head


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 27, 2009)

dpoole said:


> not bad for someone that runs around with a sock on his head


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 27, 2009)

Didn't someone loose some blood that day??


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 27, 2009)

bigox911 said:


> Didn't someone loose some blood that day??



Yep, lots of it. Nice blood trail too. There`s some pics....somewhere... 

I had great fun that day. I got to do some exploratory surgery, tryin` to dig that flake of obsidian out of somebodys hand...


----------



## Handgunner (Mar 27, 2009)

bigox911 said:


> Didn't someone loose some blood that day??



Yeah... and lots of it! 



Nicodemus said:


> Yep, lots of it. Nice blood trail too. There`s some pics....somewhere...
> 
> I had great fun that day. I got to do some exploratory surgery, tryin` to dig that flake of obsidian out of somebodys hand...



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=199143

Next time it's my turn to dig!


----------



## Willjo (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice point Nick, I like those green points.


----------



## schleylures (Mar 27, 2009)

dpoole said:


> not bad for someone that runs around with a sock on his head



And has not shaved in thirty years. Ha Nick if you need a sock I have a pair to trade.


----------



## bigkga69 (Mar 28, 2009)

thats a beautiful point Nick, how long does it take you on average to make what an indian would have considered a usuable tool, considering your time frame in making a point, do you think the indians could have done it quicker seeing how thats what they relied on to survive?  and if you havent guessed, I love studying, learning, and figuring out the history of our land.......


----------



## schleylures (Mar 29, 2009)

Lostoutlaw said:


> Why would anyone doubt Nic. with a rock...
> After all the man was born 200 years too late...



And is 200 years old.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 29, 2009)

very fine stuff...cept that up close of nico


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Mar 29, 2009)

You gonna strap it to a wood arrow and release it onto a deer this fall??


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 29, 2009)

Jim Thompson said:


> very fine stuff...cept that up close of nico




 




Oh yea, that ain`t what I do best, but it is in the top ten...


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Mar 29, 2009)

nice looking point---good job Nick>>>>=======>


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 7, 2009)

bigkga69 said:


> thats a beautiful point Nick, how long does it take you on average to make what an indian would have considered a usuable tool, considering your time frame in making a point, do you think the indians could have done it quicker seeing how thats what they relied on to survive?  and if you havent guessed, I love studying, learning, and figuring out the history of our land.......




I`m sure that they had good days, as well as bad day, like we all do. Generally speakin`, I`d say they could work out a point about the same speeed that I do. Dependin` on point type, and my mood, that could be 5 minutes, to an hour or more. Interestin` question, thanks for askin`. That one made me think...


----------

